# Promotional Item Provider?



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Most print shops that provide screen printing also offer promotional items like keychains, pens, etc. Most of them don't do the printing on the promo items, I know they outsource them. But where can I find a company that provides this type of service for print trade businesses only?

I would like to find a company that gives you a customizable website with their products to show to my customers and then when they order I can just send the company the artwork and etc.


----------



## tsma (Nov 26, 2009)

Why don't you do it yourself, sublimation needn't be daunting. Relatively inexpensive to set up and you get to keep all the profits.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

tsma said:


> Why don't you do it yourself, sublimation needn't be daunting. Relatively inexpensive to set up and you get to keep all the profits. http://www.pictureperfectproducts.com.au


It's not just sublimation, it's pad printing, round bottle screen printing, laser etching. I don't feel like adding more equipment and dealing with learning about all the new equipment as I have too much to deal with already.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I just sent you a PM with some information on a GREAT company that I use.

They have really helped me make some extra income from my customers, and even money from people that aren't my shirt customers. I mainly use them for BIC pens and calendars, but they offer everything.

PM me back if you have any questions, I also left my phone number in the PM.

Thanks,

Dennis Graves


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Dennis Graves said:


> I just sent you a PM with some information on a GREAT company that I use.
> 
> They have really helped me make some extra income from my customers, and even money from people that aren't my shirt customers. I mainly use them for BIC pens and calendars, but they offer everything.
> 
> ...


I'd love to know more if you're willing to share!


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

OK American Logoz, I just sent all the information to you in a PM

Thanks,

Dennis Graves


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I've had a couple of people PM me.

If anybody else wants the information just send me a PM and I'll reply with the information.

Thanks,

Dennis Graves


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Dennis Graves said:


> I've had a couple of people PM me.
> 
> If anybody else wants the information just send me a PM and I'll reply with the information.
> 
> ...


Why not post the information here so other people don't have to PM just to get the answer


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

TshirtGuru said:


> Most print shops that provide screen printing also offer promotional items like keychains, pens, etc. Most of them don't do the printing on the promo items, I know they outsource them. But where can I find a company that provides this type of service for print trade businesses only?
> 
> I would like to find a company that gives you a customizable website with their products to show to my customers and then when they order I can just send the company the artwork and etc.


One company that I know about that does this is Norwood: Norwood Promotional Products :: Home


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

I too would like to know of the company.

Thanks,
Art


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Artsplace-CBR said:


> I too would like to know of the company.
> 
> Thanks,
> Art


Contact Norwood about becoming a dealer. They have customizable websites for dealers as well.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I didn't know if I was allowed to post it in the forum.

OK, here is the information, you will also be able to sell the entire Norwood Line that was mentioned by Rodney. You will be able to sell all of the 1,000,000+ items offered by the 3000+ ASI companies without paying the ASI fees.

Here is the series of PM's I exchanged with TShirtGuru:

Here a link to the company I use:

Kaeser & Blair Incorporated

Here is their Dealer Application:

https://www.kaeser-blair.com/dealerApplication.php

If you have any questions give me a call at 239-939-42(eight two) and I will tell you all about K&B and answer any questions you have. (Phone number edited to prevent spam spiders from finding it)

I mainly use them to sell BIC pens, visor clips and other items to my customers.

Call me anytime,

Dennis Graves
****************************
PART 2

The average commission is 20% and the average sale is about $400.

20% might not sound like much, but they do almost all the work and put up all the money. They do all the work with the factories and everything. All we do is send them the order and the artwork.

They also daily deposit your commissions. You get paid the day the order is approved, even though your customer won't get billed for almost a month. If for some reason your customer doesn't pay, K&B will pay the factory, it won't cost you anything. All K&B will do is charge back the commission they advanced to you. They will just deduct the commission from your next commission.

They are one of the largest companies in the country and they get special deals from all the big suppliers.

Here is a link to the BIC online site, and one of the best selling pens in the world, the BIC CLIC STIC:

http://www.bicgraphic.com/servlet/On...0:10424&IID=CS

You can see their current price for 300 is 72 cents. I am currently selling them through K&B for just 46 cents each, and I'm making at least a 20% commission selling them for the 46 cents. I can also raise my commission if I sell them for more than 46 cents. I can make even more money if I buy them from K&B at "price - commission" 37 cents each and resell them to my customer. If I resell them for the BIC website price it's almost 100% markup: 37 -> 72 cents.

It is a really great system. Real easy sales to your current customers.

**********************************
PART 3

Yes, you can bill the customer directly. Just buy from K&B through your own account then resell them to your customer.

But, if the customer doesn't pay you are on the hook for the full amount because it is your account. If all your customers pay in advance this will never be a problem. If you know all of your customers you might not have a problem. I sell a lot on the internet through websites and I don't know all the customers. You will also have to deal with all the billing and collecting, and collection calls if it comes to that.

K&B also processes all the credit card orders and doesn't charge you the merchant fee. I don't know if you offer credit card purchasing to your customers, but it helps get some of the larger orders. This might be another reason to let K&B bill your customer directly.

It all comes down to what works best for you. Some people run all their customers through K&B and some just run some.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> (Phone number edited to prevent spam spiders from finding it)


Search engines and spam robots cannot view posts in this section of the forum. 

I moved it to the Referrals area that is a private area of the forum that's only viewable by logged in forum members 

Thanks for sharing the info!


----------

